# Very cool pictures Carlos R34



## sädde (Jan 22, 2010)

Draganddrift blog hase pictures of Carlos project in Osaka auto messe


DRAGandDRIFT: PROJECT CARLO @ Osaka Auto Messe 2011


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Very nice indeed..


----------



## Zchua (Aug 16, 2006)

Nice. any pictures in higher resolution?


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Not crazy about the wheel offsets but the rest of the car is a beauty!!!

Bob


----------



## 7evil (Feb 18, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## sädde (Jan 22, 2010)

there is more picture in Osaka Auto messe 2011

DRAGandDRIFT: Osaka Auto Messe 2011

Very cool pictures :runaway:


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

nice34


----------



## red_jdm (Jul 12, 2010)

What kind of front lip is that?


----------



## GT4 Addicted (Feb 16, 2005)

it's JohnnyO 's car ... 

looks awesome... seems like lots of works has been done


----------



## GhostWKD (Nov 10, 2010)

Gorgeous car! As said offset could be a bit more aggressive, however otherwise perfect!


----------



## johnny_0 (Dec 12, 2003)

Thks, yes it is my R34. I shipped it last year to Endless-R for a full refresh. it is a very long project. A lot of mails with Rick for all details (about 2.500) 

The carbon parts of interiors are hand made by me like wrote in a previous post. The interior style (seats) is an inspiration from hipogtr 'c car (now Matty's car)

Also the underside of chassis has been refreshed. 

The front lip is a top secret part. Full nismo circuit link and Aragosta SPL suspensions.


----------



## greyBnr32 (Aug 29, 2006)

Like I said before really nice project specially with the T51R and the VCAM


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Fantastic 34GTR and even better to know she belongs to a fellow member here..


----------



## Skylinesusky (Feb 17, 2009)

This wheels and the bonnet.... the dream combination for R34 GTR...

I hope I get the bonnet next winter, but now I have to rebuild my Rb26...


----------



## damodeane (Dec 23, 2010)

that is savage love the colour as well


----------



## johnny_0 (Dec 12, 2003)

Thks again especially to Kadir for his always nice comments.

I will continue the story of my GTR, when the car will be finished at 100%, here:

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/75519-arrived-today-japan-6.html


----------



## GT4 Addicted (Feb 16, 2005)

johnny_0 said:


> Thks again especially to Kadir for his always nice comments.
> 
> I will continue the story of my GTR, when the car will be finished at 100%, here:
> 
> http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/75519-arrived-today-japan-6.html


because it's not finished yet?! :nervous::runaway::clap: so what's next? :chairshot


----------



## blitzer_bhoy (May 26, 2007)

Stunning....best looking R34 for a while....with a superb spec to match...


----------



## johnny_0 (Dec 12, 2003)

Thks again. GT4, the car needs some final touch :nervous:.


----------



## rb26 (Aug 29, 2004)

A stunning R-34Gtr


Terje.


----------



## Wade (Jul 31, 2008)

Amazing effort gone into this car.

Always good to see a member on here aswell  Keep us posted!


----------



## johnny_0 (Dec 12, 2003)

GT4 Addicted said:


> because it's not finished yet?! :nervous::runaway::clap: so what's next? :chairshot


For example the embroidery of door by Robson


----------



## sädde (Jan 22, 2010)

johnny_0 said:


> For example the embroidery of door by Robson


That is awesome:wavey:


----------



## squeakyclean32 (Feb 23, 2011)

A beautiful colour & stunning car :thumbsup:


----------

